# Boatrocker Brewery



## Yob (14/2/14)

I was lucky enough to have a visit to Boatrocker today while they were brewing, a most enjoyable couple of hours, thought Id share a couple of snaps of the kit, sure had me drooling a little..








Mash was complete by the time I got there and boil was well under way




One hell of a steam generator




one hell of a chiller




one hell of a set of valves




one hell of a beer




One hell of a set up

:kooi:


----------



## Mardoo (14/2/14)

Niiiiiice. Cheers for posting!


----------



## Trevandjo (14/2/14)

Gotta love shiny equipment. Thanks Yob.


----------



## Truman42 (14/2/14)

So they do tours to the general public or was this by special arrangement as your a fellow brewing industry retailer of sorts???


----------



## Yob (14/2/14)

What do you mean of sorts? 

Was by way of invitation, I don't think they do tours mate. I saw it when he was still building it so was sort of a catch up.


----------



## DU99 (14/2/14)

:icon_drool2:


----------



## matthoughton (14/2/14)

Hey Yob, good to have you over for the tour! 
Power supply issue fixed... a truck had hit power pole, causing 3 phase to crap out the whole street.
Lost 2 motors and the batch of beer you saw... But up and operational again.
Glad you enjoyed the beers. There'll be more new ones shortly.

Cheers,

Matt


----------



## Yob (14/2/14)

Looking forward to that lambic when it's ready mate, also the 'strong dark' is superb (pictured above) 

Thanx again for your time, was great having a chat and seeing the finished brewery in action, power issues aside, backup generator on the cards?

Cheers

Yob


----------



## DU99 (14/2/14)

Matt.looks a good operation.now to find some product in the western suburbs


----------



## Yob (17/2/14)

Truman said:


> So they do tours to the general public or was this by special arrangement as your a fellow brewing industry retailer of sorts???


Yes...

(thanks O'Henry)


----------



## gava (17/2/14)

I meet the boatrocker crew at Bendigo Craft beer event, Nicest fellas you've met..


----------

